# Best colors on a Black and Tan chihuahua



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Silly question.....Prince is our new black and tan long coat boy. If you have a black and tan boy, what colors (for clothing and collars) do you like best on him? Lady was a pink girl all the way no question. I am starting to build Prince's wardrobe but most things i have gotten are red and/or blue. I was just wondering what colors you like on your boy. Thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I like yellow on a black and tan...and purple but dunno if you like purple for a boy .


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Red is my favorite on black and tan, but most light colors look good.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love leopard print and/or earth tones on my Benji. 
Basically anything that brings out those gorgeous tan markings.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a few ideas from my boy Sonny  Easier to show you in photos


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

And yes we do a lot of Red too!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

RED! If Odie was a boy, it would be red all the way. It just looks so striking.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Awww Sonny boy fashion show! :hello1: How cute is that!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

For all- Thank you for all your suggestions!

For Hulu- Hehehe, Prince has the top with the skate board on it! I do like the orange and green too. Anything with black mixed in looks great too. I recently got the Ruff ruff fashion school hoodie from Elaine and I really like that red and black plaid on him which also have a bit of blue mixed in.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, I thought more about bringing out the black vs. the tan so good suggestion with the earth tones. Prince seems to like/tolerate clothes just fine, Lady deals with them but I think she prefers to be be naked!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mmmm I find pink looks best on Maxie. LMAO He's our only black boy. :lol: And I'm not even joking.  But other than that I think a dark red looks nice on black...kind of as you can see in my avatar pic.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny does look awesome in Red. It has to be one of my faves! That is why I posted other colors you would not think of where you can see the difference.  Easier to see than to thry to imagine  Plus my Sonny is cute 

LS- Thanks! He is a cutie!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

As tillie is a black girl I always pick the bright pinks ect. But as yours Is a little boy I would say just ALL the bright colours ! He will look stunning I guaranty!  x 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> As tillie is a black girl I always pick the bright pinks ect. But as yours Is a little boy I would say just ALL the bright colours ! He will look stunning I guaranty!  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


Prince looks very much like Sonny in a long coat version. He only he only has one tan foot in the front and some white in the fringe of his front legs. He has a white chest and a short white mark down the tip of his tail that looks skunk like!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Prince looks very much like Sonny in a long coat version. He only he only has one tan foot in the front and some white in the fringe of his front legs. He has a white chest and a short white mark down the tip of his tail that looks skunk like!


That is awesome! If his personality is like my Sonny you are in for a wild ride! Sonny is a riot! He is only a year old but keeps me on my toes. 

I am never bored with him and his big sister BG in the house


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is tan and black and I tend to stick to bright colors-red is his best color. We also do bright blue, bright green, etc.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley looks best in red too.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty much anything looks good on a Black and Tan. I would do yellows and oranges!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Huly said:


> Here are a few ideas from my boy Sonny  Easier to show you in photos ]



That's no help, Sonny looks gorgeous in every color! That's a nice wardrobe he has! I love seeing pictures of everybody's dogs in their clothes.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

MiniGrace said:


> That's no help, Sonny looks gorgeous in every color! That's a nice wardrobe he has! I love seeing pictures of everybody's dogs in their clothes.


Thank you!

His wardrobe is thanks to Aunty Elaina 

She picks out the best stuff for my little man. He is a beautiful chi and has the personality to go with it. 

I posted the photos as I am a visual person and sometimes it just makes it easier to see it plus I love my boy and can never resists posting a photo


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I love red on a dark-colored dog, but I think any color works on black fur. I find light earth tones, like cream or taupe, also work really well. 

And Huly, I loooooove Sonny's argyle sweater. That was my fav!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a black & tan girl & turquoise looks great on her. I would use it on a boy as well but maybe that's just me!


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Luna is tricolor black/white/tan. I find that red and bright pink look great on her. I just purchase a bright blue hoodie from Elaine and its my favorite right now. I would say to go with bright colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls, are well, girls... But I like bright colors on them best. In this thread you can see pics of some of my fav colors on them. Some are boyish colors too!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Blondie87 said:


> My girls, are well, girls... But I like bright colors on them best. In this thread you can see pics of some of my fav colors on them. Some are boyish colors too!


Oh I do like the torquois on black and tan. The hot pink is gorgeous but that is Lady's color (any hue of pink great for her). I have the peace tank with blue trim on the sleeves that looks good on him (from Elaine)! Your outfits looks great. I just got matching christmas items for my two!


----------

